# Harvesting a sativa and trichome color.



## stubborn (Nov 18, 2007)

So... it's known to harvest when the trichomes are amber for the most out of your bud and for a couch lock high, but what about for a sativa? If I chop it when they are amber, will it still be an energetic high? Should I play it safe and cut it down when milky?


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 18, 2007)

stubborn said:


> So... it's known to harvest when the trichomes are amber for the most out of your bud and for a couch lock high, but what about for a sativa? If I chop it when they are amber, will it still be an energetic high? Should I play it safe and cut it down when milky?


As a sativa grower, I like the real heady buzz, so I go for all cloudy with some hint of amber. It degrades once getting more amber, i find.


----------



## BigBigBuds (May 15, 2009)

stubborn said:


> Awesome, I'll be cutting this mofo at the end of the day! Thanks for the insight.


Not to stop you from your excitment LoL, but did you flush her? I heard the best time to cut is in the morning though, just an Fyi. Good luck man


----------



## rippengbs420 (Dec 18, 2009)

Does anyone know the estimated time for a sativa to flower and mature?


----------



## Freda Felcher (Dec 18, 2009)

rippengbs420 said:


> Does anyone know the estimated time for a sativa to flower and mature?


Most sativa's can run anywhere from 9 weeks to 16 weeks plus. Depends on what strain it is.


----------



## zlangrt (May 29, 2010)

morning as in just before the plants wakeup ????


----------



## CMart39 (May 29, 2010)

16 weeks? most i've ever heard is thirteen plus but if you say so.... thats insane...go by trichome color , flush, harvest right before the lights go on....good luck


----------



## Sketchbomb (May 29, 2010)

zlangrt said:


> morning as in just before the plants wakeup ????


 yeah, just go in their bedroom early in the morning and arouse them from their slumber with a slash of death as you cut their appendages in preparation for dehydration and ultimately....smoking. 

or just chop em down before you turn the lights on...either way ; )


----------



## profgerbik (Mar 8, 2011)

ive noticed when its time to harvest youll easily know every time, the buds get really thick and almost all the top colas fill out with 70% more red pistils, thats a good idea of knowing how close you are to harvest, the only time i worry about checking trichs is when i see a lot of red pistils, if it has more clear white pistils the bud is still developing.


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 8, 2011)

not sure if anyone has already mentioned this or not..

but some/most sativa dom. strains won't get amber trichs. They'll go cloudy/hazey.. but thats it. Once they've reached this point, its time to harvest.

good luck

peace.


----------



## Puffbig (Mar 30, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> not sure if anyone has already mentioned this or not..
> 
> but some/most sativa dom. strains won't get amber trichs. They'll go cloudy/hazey.. but thats it. Once they've reached this point, its time to harvest.
> 
> ...


Never come across that before, but makes so much sense finally!! Thank you* cannabisguru!*

 *




 View Profile  *
 *




 View Forum Posts  *
 *




 Private Message  *
 *




 View Journal Entries  *
 *




 View Articles  *
 *




 Add as Contact  *


----------

